#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Singapore Forum >  >  Walking in my neighbour hood.

## TizMe

This afternoon after I'd finished eating my Thai red curry that my dear wife had left in the fridge I was feeling like a bit of a walk.

Lets look out the window to see what it's like outside today.

----------


## TizMe

And how about the other window?

----------


## TizMe

Now I don't have the latest in digital SLRs (I think my old Canon IXUS 400 is probably at least 5 years old). 

I also certainly don't have the photographic skills of any of the entrants to the TD photo competition and don't have any photoshop skills either. 

But I can point, shoot, resize, upload and post. So if you bare with me, I'll take you for a walk around my neck of the woods (Eastern Singapore).

----------


## TizMe

As you can see, there's not much activity about the pool at this time of day. It's still a bit hot and the swimmers will all be out once the shadows move accross the area later in the day.

----------


## TizMe

As I walk through the club house, I can see one family in the ball room.

----------


## TizMe

Nobody's playing squash though.

----------


## TizMe

Outside again, the tenants are also waiting for it to cool down a bit before having a game of tennis.

----------


## TizMe

This shot is walking through the car park towards the front gate.

----------


## TizMe

This is looking down the street.

----------


## pai nai ma

Are there people in this strange clean land?

Nice pics.

----------


## TizMe

But today I'm going up the hill through closed section of the road. I'm not really sure why they've closed this section, it would be quite a drive to get from one end to the other, only 50 metres away. Bikes can still get through, but there's a narrow gate behind me in this photo to prevent cars from making it.

----------


## TizMe

Just past the other end of the closure is this Chinese Buddhist temple.
Most weekends there are parties of one sort or another going on here.

----------


## TizMe

We cant really see much from the road, so lets go inside and have a look.
I don't know why this one's face is covered up. The red covering doesn't go all around, its just over the face.

----------


## TizMe

> Are there people in this strange clean land?
> Nice pics.


 There's not usually many around here in the middle of the day on a weekend. I guess (like me usually) they are all hiding from the heat and will be out and about later in the day.

----------


## TizMe

The temple has 2 large doors with these 2 bouncers to ensure no riff raff gets in..

----------


## TizMe

Inside we go.

----------


## TizMe

I have some more photos that I'll put up after. 
Stay tuned for "Further Up The Hill".

----------


## Gerbil

What do they finish/seal the outside of buildings with there?

One of the things that pisses me off here is exteriors of buildings that are completely fcuked up within a couple of years.  :Sad: 

(Need to get my house repainted  :Sad: )

----------


## daveboy

That looks very nice where is it ?

----------


## alphagirl

nice neighborhood I would go for a walk there

----------


## kingwilly

damn I didnt realise you were in Sing. I could have had a beer with you last weekend after the Australian Rules footy...

----------


## EmperorTud

Another soulless hive in the human anthill that is an Asian city.

Nice pics though, my sympathies are with you and your family for having to live there.

----------


## TizMe

> What do they finish/seal the outside of buildings with there?


 Mmmm, I don't know, looks like paint to me. What do they use where you are?



> That looks very nice where is it ?


 Loyang, Singapore. About 10 minutes from Changi Airport.



> nice neighborhood I would go for a walk there


 Thank you.



> damn I didnt realise you were in Sing.


 I'll probably still be here next time you're around.



> my sympathies are with you and your family for having to live there.


 I am very happy to live here. I really don't know why a few people have negative perceptions of life in Singapore. Singapore constantly comes out on top in most surveys of places to live in Asia. The quality of goods and services                         available, transport and infrastructure, low crime rates, safety, efficiency and cleanliness are all winners in my book.

----------


## TizMe

Anyway, after leaving the temple, we continue up the hill. Some of my neighbours live in landed properties.



While others live in condos.

----------


## TizMe

At the top of the hill there's probably some residents that aren't so happy to be my neighbours.

----------


## TizMe

Next to the prison, this must be the ugliest building in Singapore.

----------


## TizMe

But that's not where I'm heading, on the other side of the road is a row of shop houses.

----------


## TizMe

The shop houses have a variety of businesses, a few restaurants, a corner grocery store (amazingly, no 7-11) and also my final destination for the afternoon.
Bernie's Bar & Restaurant.

----------


## sabang

^ Looks like a decent expat bar.

----------


## good2bhappy

nothing like a cool long drink after a walk
Looks a very organised place
not been in Singapore since 77

----------


## panama hat

:Smile:  . . . I know where you live!!  Had friends just across the road . . . the row-houses you took a photo of. 

Loved Singapore . . . every bit of the six years there . . . always intended to go back
, have PR so no problem, but I must also admit that KL is a nice place to live . . . and it has hinterland. 

We always lived in the inner west - Bukit Timah, more trees and hills . . . 

Good for you for enjoying it, as you should living in a nice place

----------


## panama hat

> Please


You are an ever-so-polite man!   :rofl:

----------


## terry57

I must say,  I like Singapore and have spent a lot of time there over the years traditionally using it as my entry and exit point in and out of Asia. 

The cleanliness, organization, lack of crime, beautiful women, friendly people and great food make it a joy to visit.

Some people find it boring but I figure they just don't put in the effort to get around the place and check it out, some also complain that its a police state but if you don't drop shite everywhere and graffiti cars you ain't got a problem. Australia needs to copy there policing system and wipe out some of our social problems especially regarding our young people.

I now will enter Asia through KL as the government is in the process of knocking down my favorite gaff which was called the " 7th story hotel " near Boogis St. A fantastic place destined to become another MRT station, a real shame as it was built in the 40's and is one of the last remaining original hotels in Singapore.

Any way mate, I figure your a lucky guy living there and good luck to you, nice pictures by the way.

Cheers

----------


## slimboyfat

nice condo Tizme. 

I have often thought about buying one of those but the cost is a bit prohibitive for a large-ish family like mine. 
You get a lot more space for your buck living in an HDB flat, although ofcourse the outside looks crap and there is no pool etc. Still, never say never.

----------


## panama hat

^ But the chances of being within easy reach of public transport is greater if you live in an HDB.  
Our condo was miles away from decent public transport = taxis, still cheap and clean and honest

----------


## Travelmate

Nice domain. 
Go to Singapore regularly on business. Nice for weekends.

----------


## TizMe

Being settled in the condo, I couldn't be arsed moving at the moment. I think its Newton's first law. (An object at rest tends to stay at                rest)

There's a shuttle bus that stops outside the condo gate that will drop me at my office in less than 15 minutes. It runs every half hour (more frequently during peak hours) from before I wake up until 9pm every night.  Outside those times there's the SBS bus at the bottom of the street or a taxi.

The place I'm in now has only 1 bedroom and I'm planning on moving the family here eventually so I'll need to move at some stage. Also my office will move into Changi business park in the next couple of years so it wont be so convienient commute wise from here. We'll probably go into a HDB then.   

I did look at HDBs before I took this place but the only ones available out here were far too big for just one person.

----------


## panama hat

What are you talking about Henarry

----------


## jandajoy

^^ Interesting.  :mid:

----------


## grefattys

you have really good neighbourhood.

----------


## Rogatm

you poor Bugger not good in times like these to see you roughing it and living in such a run down part of town hahahaha

Nice pics

----------


## Cujo

Yes, very nice.
Good thread Tiz, trhanks.
Out of greens unfortunately.

----------


## TizMe

This thread's over 2 years old now. I moved out of the condo in January this year and now live in a HDB in the heartlands of Bedok.

Here's a few of my new neighbourhood.

----------


## Bower

Good thread Tizme, there seems to be a mysterious lack of people everywhere you live ?

----------


## Bettyboo

Singapore does look nice from these photos...

----------

